

Why Are Dead People Liking Stuff On Facebook? - bond
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/11/why-are-dead-people-liking-stuff-on-facebook?

======
paulsilver
A reasonable explanation I thought of is they're having trouble keeping track
of who is liking what across their databases. i.e. Alice has liked Company X,
but the like turns up on Bob's account.

While this is a bit of a poor show, it would be an explanation that doesn't
require any nefarious behaviour from Facebook, just some slightly dodgy code
somewhere.

